# the ancient boom



## Translator33

Saludos a todos los foreros,

Estoy buscando la forma correcta a traducir estas palabras:

The Ancient Boom

Es el titúlo de un disco de música. "Boom" es la palabra que expresa en inglés el sonido que hace una explosion, como de bomba o de la guerra. Si es posible, me gusta guardar "boom", como es parte del sitio web que ya está hecho. 

Mi intento:

El Boom Antigua. 

Los agradezco antemano toda sugerencia.


----------



## fenixpollo

What does "ancient" refer to? What makes the "boom" noise an ancient one? Can you give us a little more explanation of the meaning of this phrase, please?


----------



## Translator33

The "ancient" refers back to the time of creation, ultimately to God. The "boom" refers to the sound that echoes through the world of creation and God´s presence and power in it. What the title is trying to convey is the sense of the sound of God echoing from eternity until today. I am looking for a native translation of the word "boom" since as a title it is not going to have much grammatical context.


----------



## Raquel8

boom antigu*o.  *Please note that boom also means *a period of great prosperity*.

*boom* 
2noun
a period of great prosperity or rapid economic growth_: 
a boom in precious metal mining _| [as adj. ] _a boom economy._verb [ intrans. ]
enjoy a period of great prosperity or rapid economic growth _: business is booming __| 
the popularity of soy-based foods has boomed in the last two decades.

New Oxford American Dictionary_


----------



## Translator33

Thank you, Raquel8. I did know that and realized it also translated into Spanish so I´m worried about not conveying my point. What word do native Spanish speakers use to convey that sound?


----------



## SolAguila

El "Boom" latinoamericano... this is the effect, as Raquel8 has mentioned a period of great proseperity.
Pero, dices como el boom antigua... o ¿el boom antiguo?


----------



## Translator33

Digo 

"El Boom Antiguo" 

¿Que sentido tiene?


----------



## Translator33

I´m sorry, SolAguila, I don´t know what you are saying. Are you saying that "El Boom Antiguo" would mean "The Ancient Boom" referring to sound, not a time of prosperity? I would appreciate any clarification you can add. I would also be grateful if a native Spanish speaker could weigh in


----------



## SolAguila

My friend, we have boom as masculine, hence, would it not be el boom antiguo?, I am sorry too as I have created a confusion.
Am I clear?


----------



## Raquel8

*Sonido bum!*


----------



## SydLexia

Hay que evitar "boom" porque quiere decir "boom" de "boomtown". 

El sonido de un tambor o de una explosion puede ser "¡pum!" o "¡bum!" y "catapum" es "bang" o "crash".

Desafortunadamente hay un músico que se llama ya "el kabum".

El problema básico va a ser que el español no dispone de vocales largos para hacer la onomatopeya........ 

"El trueno primigenio"  ??

syd


----------



## JennyTW

¿O estruendo?


----------



## Raquel8

To make it obvious, I have seen it repeated - bum bum bum!


----------



## JennyTW

But a title with that?


----------



## SydLexia

Raquel8 said:


> To make it obvious, I have seen it repeated - bum bum bum!





JennyTW said:


> But a title with that?



Exactly!  And (and leaving aside the international anal aspect) 'pum/bum' is a short sound that loses the growling power of 'boom'.

Can you really say: "La bomba de hidrógeno explotó sobre el Atolón Bikini con un pum que reverbera a través de las décadas." ???

syd


----------



## aztlaniano

A boom, in the sense of the sound, is an *estampido*, or, as Raquel8 and Syd pointed out, a *bum.*


----------



## Raquel8

Translator33 said:


> Es el titúlo de un disco de música



Many people have already named their songs bum bum bum, there is quite a long list. 



*Letra de Bum Bum Bum: de La Contra - MUSICA.COM*

www.musica.com › L › La Contra - Translate this page
Letra de Bum Bum Bum: de La Contra - MUSICA. *...* Juegos de música: Adivina canciones, trivial, fotos ocultas *...* Envía la _canción_ '_Bum Bum Bum_:' a tu celular *...*

*Letra de Bum bum bum de Alexandre Pires - MUSICA.COM*
www.musica.com › A › Alexandre Pires - Translate this page
Letra de Bum bum bum de Alexandre Pires - MUSICA.COM. *...* Musica.com · Letras de Canciones *...* Envía la _canción_ '_Bum bum bum_' a tu celular *...*


----------



## SydLexia

Raquel, all those songs are about rhythmic beats - heartbeats and music. 

The OP wants something like a religious version of the 'Big Bang' - singular, cosmic and majestic.

wiki


----------



## Raquel8

Syd, are we reading two different things?  This is what he said:  

I am looking for a native translation of the word "boom" since as a title it is not going to have much grammatical context.

Seems pretty straightforward to me.  

cheers,


----------



## SydLexia

Raquel8 said:


> Syd, are we reading two different things? This is what he said:
> 
> I am looking for a native translation of the word "boom" since as a title it is not going to have much grammatical context.
> 
> Seems pretty straightforward to me.
> 
> cheers,



And the rest of what he said??



Translator33 said:


> *The "ancient" refers back to the time of creation, ultimately to God. The "boom" refers to the sound that echoes through the world of creation and God´s presence and power in it. What the title is trying to convey is the sense of the sound of God echoing from eternity until today*. I am looking for a native translation of the word "boom" since as a title it is not going to have much grammatical context.


(my emphasis)



SydLexia said:


> <snip>....
> 
> The OP wants something like a religious version of the 'Big Bang' - singular, cosmic and majestic.



The meaning, but not the translation, seems pretty straightforward to me, too.

syd

Edit: Come to think of it, an echoing sound might work too - so perhaps 'singular' is not the point.


----------



## aztlaniano

SydLexia said:


> Raquel, all those songs are about rhythmic beats - heartbeats and music.
> The OP wants something like a religious version of the 'Big Bang' - singular, cosmic and majestic.


_La eclosión primordial_ would be apt, in reference to the Creation, but it would make the original look clumsy.


----------



## Raquel8

He asked:  What word do native Spanish speakers use to convey that sound?  (the sound boom).   

Syd, I guess we don't agree, isn't the point of this blog that different people give their opinions.  I gave my suggestions, why don't you do the same?


----------



## SydLexia

Raquel8 said:


> He asked: What word do native Spanish speakers use to convey that sound? (the sound boom).
> 
> Syd, I guess we don't agree, isn't the point of this blog that different people give their opinions. I gave my suggestions, why don't you do the same?



See my post #11 for my first suggestion.

And perhaps "el retumbo ............".

But my basic contention is that Spanish doesn't have an onomatopoeic word for 'boom' because it doesn't have the requisite vowel sounds. I can't see how you can easily evoke the same effect as "the boom and crash of the breakers" (waves) or "her voice boomed out into the night"

I also think aztlan has a good point...

syd


----------



## Raquel8

I guess you have never seen a fútbol game in Spanish, in particular when they make a gooool.    

Bum = the U is *strongly* accented.

cheers


----------



## SydLexia

Good point about the goal


----------



## Translator33

Just wanted to say a big THANK YOU to all of you for participating so fervently in this discussion! I really appreciate all the feedback. Actually Raquel8 and Syd, you are both right. While I don´t want a religious word, I am referring to God and the profound impact of His power that resonates throughout eternity. However, since it is a music CD, I want to use a word that implies rhythm, heartbeat and the echo of drums. 

I like the sound of "El trueno primigenio" . However "Primal Thunder" seems more to indicate a prehistoric storm than the power of God echoing eternally through music. 

So, to try and get something concrete, would "The Ancient Boom" translate well as "El Retumbo Antiguo"?


----------



## Raquel8

my vote is on candombe!


----------



## Translator33

Raquel, What is the meaning of "candombe"? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Lis48

Translator33 said:


> Raquel, What is the meaning of "candombe"? I can't find it anywhere.



A dance/drum music originally from Uruguay which spread to Argentina too.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=775496


----------



## Raquel8

It is the sound of bum bum bum at its very best, Afro-uruguayan rhythmic drumming. When they play the candombe going down the street, car alarms go off from the ground vibrations - it is so powerful.  If you have seen a Brazilian carnival parade then you have seen their version of it.      

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...hVvUdr2AonI0gHug4HYBA&ved=0CFEQ9QEwBg&dur=175


----------



## walkiria

Hola, 
Podría ser el "Boom ancestral", "estruendo ancestral" o "ritmo ancestral". (ritmo si fueran una sucesión de booms)
Saludos,


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

El sonido del tiempo. El eco de los ancestros. ?


----------



## Translator33

Mil y mil gracias a todos. Que buenas sugerencias. Ya tengo todo que necesito para hacer una buena traduccion...solo me queda decidir...


----------

